# kde4 svn emerge Problem

## michael_w

Hi,

irgendwie hab ich hier ein Problem aus dem ich nicht mehr herausfinde:

```

tesla ~ # emerge -avuDN world

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

media-sound/phonon:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.1.0', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-9999', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-9999', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.0-r1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kanagram-4.1.0', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

```

und noch verrückter wirds mit einem:

```

tesla ~ # revdep-rebuild 

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.5 =net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.7 =media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1 =app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4 =media-plugins/kipi-plugins-0.1.4-r1 =media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2 

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4  USE="acl alsa cups -arts -avahi -bindist -branding -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.5  

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5  USE="-arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kamera-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kgamma-3.5.9  USE="-arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4  

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9  USE="samba -arts -debug -hal -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -xinerama" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/kipi-plugins-0.1.4-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2  

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.7  

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libkipi (is blocking kde-base/libkipi-4.1.0, kde-base/libkipi-9999)

```

----------

## AmonAmarth

kde-base/libkcompactdisc auf 9999 updaten sollte helfen (wenn du wirklcih kde SVN willst und _nicht_ kde 4.1

----------

## michael_w

Es wird immer verrückter. Das revdep-Problem hab ich gelöst, indem ich libkipi unmerged habe. Nun will emerge gar nich mehr:

```

tesla ~ # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-util/cmake-2.6.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Marcus D. Hanwell <cryos@gentoo.org> (08 May 2008)

# Masking new version until it has received a little more testing

- media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <drac@gentoo.org> (3 Aug 2008)

# Unmaintained. Masked for removal wrt #233394.

# Open security bugs  #208566, #215006 and #231836.

 -

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

media-sound/phonon:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.1.0', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-9999', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-9999', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.0-r1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-9999', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

dev-util/cmake:0

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.6.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkipi-9999', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.4.8', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkipi-9999', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkipi-4.1.0', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.1.0', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

libkcompactdisc-9999 ist derzeit installiert.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media-sound/phonon:0
> 
> ...

 

also um das mal zu erklären, ich interpretiere die fehlermeldung so, dass irgendeine abhängigkeit versucht libkcompactdisc-4.1.0 zu installieren. du findest das am einfachsten raus wenn du mal libkcompactdisc-4.1.0 in der package.mask maskierst, dann wird sich portage beschweren das es maskiert ist und paket X (was es gilt rauszufinden) diese version haben möchte. ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das du in meiner package.unmask oder package.keywords irgendeine abhängigkeit die für kde-svn benötigt wird nicht oder falsch demaskiert hast. weiterhin wenn du paket X herausgefunden hast solltest du paket X auf svn oder ähnliches updaten.

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-util/cmake:0
> 
> ...

 

das wiederherum könnte mit dem eben genannten problem zusammenhängen, da libkcompactdisc-4.1.0 wieder in der liste steht.

ich weiß nicht ob kde-svn cmake-2.6.0 oder 2.4.8 benötigt, für kde-4.1 hab ich 2.4.8 installiert. evtl versuchst du es mit dieser version auch mal, in dem sinne der kleinste gemeinsame nenner da libkipi-9999 ja scheinbar mit beidem zurecht kommt.

----------

## michael_w

Hi, 

meine package.mask:

```

tesla ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

=kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.1.0

```

und ein emerge -avuDN world

```

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

media-sound/phonon:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.1.0', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-9999', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-9999', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.0-r1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-9999', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

dev-util/cmake:0

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.6.0', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkipi-9999', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.4.8', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkipi-9999', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkipi-4.1.0', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.1.0', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

```

portage beschwert sich erstmal nicht, komisch, müsste es doch aber machen, wenn meine package.mask aussieht wie oben!?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.1.0-r1', 'nomerge')
> ...

 

ichi hab mir das nochmal angesehen, warum steht da kdelibs 4.1 wäre installiert? vielleicht stört das irgendwie

----------

